# LGD Quirky Behavior



## Baymule (Aug 22, 2017)

We all know our beloved LGD's are not like "other" dogs, they are in a class of their own. So what are some of your LGD's quirky ways and behaviors? Post pictures!

Paris is our female GP, she's a whole bundle of quirky behaviors. She is currently weaning 3 lambs in the backyard. The backyard is her "safe" place, if I shut the gate, she'll start digging to get back in. If I put her in another fenced area, she'll dig or climb to get back to her backyard. Right now I open gates and we have put up cow panels that allow her to run from the backyard to the front fence up by the county road. This makes her supremely happy as she can chase away trucks, garbage trucks and the evil UPS truck. LOL When we leave, she is in charge. She guards up by the road, chasing away all monsters that might get her lambs. But when we come home, she comes to the fence when I get out to open the gate. I praise her, pet her, talk baby talk to her and she loves it. But then she trots to her backyard and goes under her dilapidated dog cave. Every time. We come home, she abdicates her throne and dives under her dog cave.


----------



## mysunwolf (Aug 24, 2017)

Puff just started this behavior almost exactly. Unfortunately that means we can't leave our front gate open anymore! I'm brainstorming ideas, but as of now he has the freedom to be in "his" yard whenever he chooses to escape into it!


----------



## Baymule (Aug 24, 2017)

Trip, our male GP jumps in one of the front pastures, always in the same place, to play with the French bulldog that lives next door. They run up and down the fence until both are exhausted.


----------



## goatgurl (Aug 24, 2017)

maybe not quirky but very endearing behavior.  at one time I had a pair of Anatolians named big and rose that were just excellent at their job with the goats.   the year that my mother moved down to my place I worked 12 hour shifts, with an hour to and from plus finishing all paper work I would be gone 15-16 hours at a time.  the dogs would take turns babysitting mama.  one dog would lay on the porch and keep an eye on mama and the house and the other would be out in the pasture with the goats.  some days rose would babysit and some days big would.  if the house dog barked the pasture dog would come running, if the pasture dog barked the house dog came on the run.  I always felt sorry for the ups man who had to try to deliver packages.  I never had to worry about anyone bothering mom on the days that I worked.  on the days that I was at home they would both go out with the goats.  did I mention that the little granny mama spoiled those dogs rotten.  man I loved those dogs.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 25, 2017)

Makes you wonder......how do they know? Mom lived with us after her stroke. The 5'1" 88 pound tiny woman would push her walker to the back patio glass doors and totter out on the deck to see Paris. Paris was delighted to see her and stood on her hind legs right in front of Mom, front paws waving. One flick of her paw would have sent Mom to the floor, but Paris never touched her. Mom would sit down and love on Paris.


----------



## Devonviolet (Aug 25, 2017)

Our Violet does what I call "guarding the sky".  If a hawk or vulture flies overhead, she will look up at it and start barking her head off. The birds always fly off.  Since we brought Violet and Deo here, as puppies (2-1/2 years ago), we have not lost one bird to predators.  Just before we closed on the property, a raccoon killed one of the chickens, taking the head and leaving the body. 

Deo doesn't guard the sky, but when Violet perceives a threat, barks a certain warning bark and runs to jump up on the back fence, Deo herds the goats into the goat shed and keeps them there until Violet relaxes.


----------

